# Xp4 or FX5



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

im looking into buying a new filter for 110 gallon tank.

*** been reading up on reviews and what not on the FX5 and Rena XP4 canister filters.

im just woundering what everyone elses idea is on these two filters, im hopeing to get a response from someone who has used both but if you have used one of these please let me know what you think of either of them, like pros and cons of each

i already know that a pro for the FX5 is that its, efficiant and uses only 50WATTS of electricity and has a 900 gallon an hour flow rate where the XP$ only does 400 gallons an hour

the price is a bit of a con
where im located in Canada
Rena XP4 - $229.99
as aposed to 
Fluval FX5 - $339.99


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Get the fx5 and a powerhead. That would be more than enough.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Actually, just drill it and buy a used 30 gallon for a sump ans build a silent overflow.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Check ebay for the FX5, got mine for $195 US brand new.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i personally love rena, great filters, reliable, affordable, quick and easy to maintain


----------



## DaveZ17 (Sep 14, 2009)

*** only had experience with the xp2 and xp3. I think these are both great products. I was going through some reviews online and saw alot of bad comments on the xp4. It had something to do with the impeller. Right now Im running 3 fx5s on my tank and Im very happy with them. One fx5 would definitely filter your tank but it might be a little overkill. As far as energy consumption, 48 watts is high for a canister filter. I would probably run one xp3 and one HOB filter for that size of tank but it all depends on which species, how many, and size of fish you have. I like to run 2 filters just in case one goes out you have less chance of losing fish.


----------



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

FX5 for $170 US from ebay


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

so i went with the XP4 went to a coule different places with no luck for an XP4 or FX5 biggest they had was a fluval405, so i went to big als to see if the could order in FX5 but they dont deal with fluval so i went and ordered an XP4, i have a XP1 and 2 and i like how easy they are to work with anyways.

900 G/H flow rate woulda been nice though, XP4 and my powerhead should be ok though, if not i always still gots the XP2 to throw onto the other side.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I like the flow of my xp4, but if I woulda know what a PITA it was to re prime those bad boys... I woulda went with the Fluval.

Fluval is probably the EASIEST and User friendly canister filter out there, just the flow doesn't match the Rena


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i have no problems repriming my rena, you just close the valve block and wait for the canister to fill and your're ready to go


----------



## bfisher88 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll eventually be going to a 125g and have contemplated the same thing. I think I would go with 2 XP3's since they can be had for $110. Then maybe just a HOB for something extra.


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

FX5. I have 2 on two different tanks and love them. Very quiet. Look at ebay for one if you can wait. You can find a new one for $240


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

yah i know but i dont have credit card nor do i have the patience me waiting a week is just itching.

the only thing that pisses me off about the whole thing is up in Barrie ontario, according to Big Al's web site, they have a sale on Fluval FX5 but a 4 hour deive away in London Ontarios big als location they dont even sell Fluval products except for replacement parts???

does that make sence to any of you?


----------



## premiumoxe1 (Feb 6, 2010)

tnx a lot


----------



## jmartyg (May 3, 2007)

I know its too late but ....

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium ... index.html

it's canadian and i think they do free shipping over $200

also, 
i'm not sure what Tinga is talking about with priming. cjacob316 is correct. Additionally, they have a screwcap on the intake part where you put a funnel into to pour water to prime if it lost its syphon...


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Getting to my screw cap if I lose suction is a pain. My canopy and back are close so it's a tight fit.


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

i got the xp4 and after a week and its supreme, love how quiet it is and how easy it was to set up.
I have it on 110 gallon with no other filter but i do have a powerhead in there.
2 nic, 2 firemouths, 2 sev, 3 pictus cats, 2 rapheals, 2 bn plecos and a royal, 4 sinigal bichirs, a few tetras and a couple clown plecos and its still crystal clear, with no debris being left on the sand, its a sweet filter aand im in love with it.


----------



## H-Town Ag '00 (Jan 27, 2010)

This topic is right on with what I will have to do in a few months when I move. Right now I have 2 Emporor 400's, but when I move I will have to get a canister because there's not room to have the HOB's. I have a 90 gal and am currently leaning towards the Fx5, even though it would be overkill.

Can someone help me with info on powerheads? Are they required, or don't the canisters have pumps for the outgoing water? What are the benefits?

Thanks for the help.

Scott


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

H-Town Ag '00 said:


> This topic is right on with what I will have to do in a few months when I move. Right now I have 2 Emporor 400's, but when I move I will have to get a canister because there's not room to have the HOB's. I have a 90 gal and am currently leaning towards the Fx5, even though it would be overkill.
> 
> Can someone help me with info on powerheads? Are they required, or don't the canisters have pumps for the outgoing water? What are the benefits?
> 
> ...


Scott -

If you get the FX5...you probally won't need the powerhead. Mainly because the FX5 has the dual output where you can angle the outputs into two separate directions. But if you still want the powerhead.... go with Koralias'. They move alot of water...and the flow is a wide stream flow instead of your typical jet stream flow that you get from most powerheads.

BTW...go to City Pets if you decide on the Koralia.....their prices are the same as the lowest online prices that I have found.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Just want to throw in a vote for 2 XP3s. They're smaller and lighter, so easier to carry over to the sink and clean. And if one fails, you always have the other one working for back up. I really like redundancy.


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

most reviews i have read online that were negative leaned more towards the FX5

the most common problem with the XP4 is that there O rings eventually loose the seal but are easily and affordable to replaced
BUT

IMO, and a few others online, 
the FX5 its designed with a flaw.
its motor and impeller sit at the bottom of the canister, aswell as you input and output hoses

so if you use sand and it gets into your intake instead of settling to the bottom AWAY from you impeller and motor like most canisters it settles down around the impeller and motor which causes huge problems and is NOT easily affordable to replaced
.

plus earlier in the thread someone mentioned that it may say 900gph but once there is media in there, its alot less.


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

I run both an xP4 and FX5 on a 55 gallon (for now, moving to a 120g this weekend). Both are great filters and both are pretty easy to clean. You should be happy with either. I got my FX5 on eBay for about $200.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

FX5 look like a beast! If you can get it at a good price that would be a plus.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Electrophyste said:


> plus earlier in the thread someone mentioned that it may say 900gph but once there is media in there, its alot less.


The GPH of most if not all filters out there are rated without media.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I currently run two different brand canisters...Rena and Eheim.

My hands down conclussion is the Eheim is better.

I have an XP2, two XP3, and an XP4. I also have an Eheim 2028. My main problem with the Rena is they clog up too easy and too fast. Also I have not seen that they last as long as my Eheim. I bought the original filters at the same time (Eheim 2028, 1 - XP3, and XP2). Out of the 3 originals only one of them is still running and go figure, it's the Eheim. I actually find the Eheim puts out just as much flow (probably more) than the XP4 and it takes a WHOLE LOT of gunk to clog it up. It might go 2-3 months before it gets clogged whereas my XP4 I'm having to take down every other week and clean it out.

Another great thing about the Eheim is the media involved last virtually forever. They have the rings in the bottom that last pretty much a lifetime, the SubstratPro that you never have to replace, and then a filter pad I have to replace every couple of months. The Rena's I'm having to buy new pads and carbon bags almost monthly, which is much more Expensive than the normal maintenance I'm doing to the Eheim.

The only major gripe I have about the Eheim is it is a major pain in the butt to prime after taking it down and cleaning it...I mean it's one of the most aggrivating things I've ever had to deal with in aquariums before. It litteraly takes about 30-60 minutes of hard work to get the thing to prime, but once it gets going it's good to go.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I currently run two different brand canisters...Rena and Eheim.

My hands down conclussion is the Eheim is better.

I have an XP2, two XP3, and an XP4. I also have an Eheim 2028. My main problem with the Rena is they clog up too easy and too fast. Also I have not seen that they last as long as my Eheim. I bought the original filters at the same time (Eheim 2028, 1 - XP3, and XP2). Out of the 3 originals only one of them is still running and go figure, it's the Eheim. I actually find the Eheim puts out just as much flow (probably more) than the XP4 and it takes a WHOLE LOT of gunk to clog it up. It might go 2-3 months before it gets clogged whereas my XP4 I'm having to take down every other week and clean it out.

Another great thing about the Eheim is the media involved last virtually forever. They have the rings in the bottom that last pretty much a lifetime, the SubstratPro that you never have to replace, and then a filter pad I have to replace every couple of months. The Rena's I'm having to buy new pads and carbon bags almost monthly, which is much more Expensive than the normal maintenance I'm doing to the Eheim.

The only major gripe I have about the Eheim is it is a major pain in the butt to prime after taking it down and cleaning it...I mean it's one of the most aggrivating things I've ever had to deal with in aquariums before. It litteraly takes about 30-60 minutes of hard work to get the thing to prime, but once it gets going it's good to go.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

cjacob316 said:


> i personally love rena, great filters, reliable, affordable, quick and easy to maintain


That's great. But have you ever used a Fluval fx5?? I have a Rena and like it too. But if you havent used a Fluval before you might have made a different comment.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

> also,
> i'm not sure what Tinga is talking about with priming. cjacob316 is correct. Additionally, they have a screwcap on the intake part where you put a funnel into to pour water to prime if it lost its syphon...


i have picked up the hoses and moved them to a different tank, attached them to the canister and it filled up, so it even kept the siphon after transferring tanks, there is no way you should have to "reprime" your rena


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

lestatak said:


> cjacob316 said:
> 
> 
> > i personally love rena, great filters, reliable, affordable, quick and easy to maintain
> ...


i did not bash the fx5, i simply stated how much i love the rena filters, and i would never change my statement, even if i have an fx5 and love it, i would still say the same thing about the rena

i still say, it's a great filter, super quiet, easy to maintain, and i will say it's easier to maintain than the fx5 just by looking at the instructional video and manual. there are a lot less steps when cleaning a rena, lift the valve block, remove and carry to sink, then take apart. the fx5 is more labor intensive, rena is more affordable, so if you really look at my statement, there is no way you can object

edit. i want to throw in that i can get 4 brand new xp3's for the cost of an fx5, and from experience, one intake cannot suck up all the waste you want sucked up, and one outlet cannot agitate enough of the surface to prevent a film from forming.

i'm still not saying the fx5 is a bad filter, i'm stating my love for the filtstars


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

after running the rena longer i think i should have went with the FX5, possibly could have kept my tank clearer, there's alot of debris floating in the water lately, and is buggin the heck out of me, i thought a 300$ filter woulda done the trick but looks like i have to scrounge up enough for a secondary canister. too bad i got rid of my big HOB when i moved........ booers.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

you can't expect a single canister to be perfect on a 6 foot tank, i would have bought 3-4 xp3 and called it a day, even an fx5 will not be perfect on a 6 foot tank

6 feet across, one intake could not possibly handle the entire tank, part of why the eheim pro III's are nice, they have a dual intake for a single filter


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

does this mean you can hook to hoses on and put one on each side?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

yes


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

my tank is 5 foot and i kinda knew i woulda needed another filter so im thinking just an XP2 for the other half and that would be good.

wish i could get another xp4.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

personally i think two xp3's is a better option than one xp4


----------

